# 1920x1080 on 23" Monitor



## TroyRussell32 (Jun 26, 2009)

I am buying a 23" Asus monitor and I was wondering if 1920x1080 would be too high for a monitor of this size (The monitor can display at this).


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

That looks about right for a 23". If the spec sheet for the monitor says it can display 1920x1080 then it's not too high. Just make sure your graphics card can handle it.

If you're upgrading from a lower resolution monitor, you might find games are slightly slower as the graphics card has to work harder at 1920x1080 than it does at 1024x768 for example.


----------



## TroyRussell32 (Jun 26, 2009)

koala said:


> That looks about right for a 23". If the spec sheet for the monitor says it can display 1920x1080 then it's not too high. Just make sure your graphics card can handle it.
> 
> If you're upgrading from a lower resolution monitor, you might find games are slightly slower as the graphics card has to work harder at 1920x1080 than it does at 1024x768 for example.


Thanks, but what i mean is will the stuff on the screen be too small to see because it is such a high resolution on wuite a small monitor.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Depends how good your eyesight is.

If the text and icons are too small to see properly, you can enlarge them in Control Panel > Display > Appearance > Advanced. This would allow you to keep the native 1920x1080 resolution which is clearer and sharper than a lower resolution.


----------



## TroyRussell32 (Jun 26, 2009)

OK, Thanks Alot.

:grin:


----------

